# canary breeding



## calico (Apr 2, 2011)

Please could someone tell me if it is alright to just leave a hen canary on her eggs to hatch naturally on successive days instead of removing the eggs until a clutch is complete?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Plenty of people do, but the chances of successfully raising the whole brood is increased if the chicks are raised at the same age.


----------



## calico (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, I am a newbie at canary breeding and just want to get it right.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

calico said:


> Please could someone tell me if it is alright to just leave a hen canary on her eggs to hatch naturally on successive days instead of removing the eggs until a clutch is complete?


I never take the eggs out and so far this season have bred 25 chicks not lost one


----------



## calico (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for advice. The hen hatched three out of four eggs, they have all survived and are now away from the nest and flying.


----------

